# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Bailey & Bailey Clutch Contest

## muddoc

First of all, I would like to thank the wonderful admin here at BP.net for allowing us to hold this contest on their site.  Just so everyone knows, the admin have been kept in the dark as to any details of the breeding, as I wanted them to be able to participate in the contest if they so desired.  We had some fun breeding this year, and thought that this would be a very interesting clutch.  So, we wanted to compound the interest a bit (No pun intended).

The contest will work like this.  The person that correctly guesses the phenotype(appearance) and gender of the first snake OUT OF THE EGG will win that snake.  In the event that more than one person has guessed the phenotype and gender, the person closest to the actual weight will prevail.  Everyone is allowed one guess.  Your guess needs to include phenotype, gender and weight.  Please do not PM me with your guess, just include it in a response to this thread.  Due to the possibility of there being legal ramifications (of which I can find no laws in the state of Louisiana) we are not going to take the chance of giving away a live animal.  Therefore, we will sell the animal to the winner for the whopping sum of $1 plus actual shipping charges.  

Disclaimer:  Minors(under the age of 18) are encouraged to participate, however, I will need parental consent before sending the animal to the minor(i.e. I need to speak to a parent on the phone).

Here are all of the details that may help you come up with a guess:

1.This is Clutch #35

2.The female is a Normal that is 7 years old

3.Her name is Lucy

4.10 different co-dom/dom males were introduced to her enclosure

5.of the 10 males, 7 of them were visually copulating with her

6.She had her Post Ovulation Shed on June 24th and weighed 2593 grams

7.She laid her eggs early in the morning on July 7th and weighed 1853.5 grams

8.The clutch of 7 eggs all candled good, and weighed 698.7 grams

9.The average egg size is 99.8 grams

Lastly, I wanted to mention that although we typically cut our eggs on day 52, we will be waiting until day 56 to cut these eggs, as that is the day that we typically see heads after cutting.  If someone pips prior to day 56, we will cut all of the eggs.  The first snake out of the eggs is the winner.  Everyone please have fun making your guesses, and wed like to thank everyone for participating.

Sincerely,

----------

_anendeloflorien_ (10-12-2008)

----------


## littleindiangirl

Ooo, how fun.  :Smile: 

Black Pastel 
Male
93 grams

----------


## Freakie_frog

HMMMMMM

I'm going to say enchi male and a weight of 87 grams..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rapture

Normal

Male

70 grams

LOL!

So... we only get one guess?

----------


## JasonG

this is some contest... way to go Tim!!!

now for my guess... damn where do i begin..

----------


## panthercz

Female Pinstripe 89 grams.

----------


## ShawnT

Spider
Female
84g

 :Very Happy:

----------


## lord jackel

Cool contest Tim...

Pinstripe
Female
72 Grams

----------


## KCBALLer

lesser
female 
97 grams

----------


## JasonG

cinny
male
83 g

----------


## extensive

male
pinstripe
74 grams

----------


## Larry Suttles

Female cinny 69grams  :Smile: 

Thats a lock right there! Great idea my man. yessir

----------


## sho220

Male Pinstripe @ 62 grams

----------


## crystal

male
cinny pastel
70 grams :Please:

----------


## jglass38

Mystic male 87 grams.

Good show MBM!

----------


## atp151415

Spider
Female
59 grams

----------


## Nate

I know the answer.

The answer is: 75g male Mojave! I'll be available to receive the shipment any time  :Good Job:

----------


## Spaniard

No wammies, no wammies, no wammies...Stop!

Mojave, Female, 74g

----------


## Patrick Long

Spider Male, 62 grams

----------


## frankykeno

Nah sorry Rich....

female Mojave - 68 grams  :Razz:

----------


## nelson77321

lesser female 52g

(is there a list of what males were put to the female?)

----------


## Mikkla

Enchi female 79 grams
 :Please:

----------


## Michelle.C

_
Mojave
Female
64 grams 
_

----------


## jknudson

Pinstripe female 76 grams

----------


## muddoc

So far I think I am having as much fun as everybody else.

----------


## muddoc

> lesser female 52g
> 
> (is there a list of what males were put to the female?)


That would make it to easy.  No lists.

----------


## starmom

Female pastel
72.6g
Girlz Rule!!!!!

----------


## JenH

Lesser female 64

----------


## nelson77321

> That would make it to easy.  No lists.


lol i get it now, its one hell of a good idea though! what happens to oversee's people who win, how would it be shipped, and who would have to pay export costs and cites etc?

just some things ive been thinking about?

----------


## Samuel

Spider
Female
72g

----------


## Somed00d

85g female yellow belly

----------


## Bright202

pinstripe female 86 grams

----------


## Nate

how many guesses?

----------


## muddoc

> lol i get it now, its one hell of a good idea though! what happens to oversee's people who win, how would it be shipped, and who would have to pay export costs and cites etc?
> 
> just some things ive been thinking about?


Nelson,
  My apologies to the overseas crowd.  I am not set-up to ship international, and would have no way of getting the snake to them.  I guess they could play for fun, but I can't send the snake to them.  I forgot how many international members we have here now.

----------


## Tosha_Mc

If double co-doms count (you weren't really specific) -- I'm going to guess a bumblee female 68 grams  

If it's strictly single co-doms I'm going to guess sulfur female 68 grams

----------


## muddoc

> how many guesses?


Go back and read the original post.  The rules are stated.

----------


## muddoc

> If double co-doms count (you weren't really specific) -- I'm going to guess a bumblee female 68 grams  
> 
> If it's strictly single co-doms I'm going to guess sulfur female 68 grams


I guess I should have clarified it a bit in the original post.  What I really meant is that there were no Recessive traits involved in the breeding.  Any other morph or combo could have been used.

p.s.  That means you would like your first guess to stick, I assume.

----------


## rabernet

This thread has been stickied!  :Good Job:

----------


## xdeus

Woot!  Cool contest, Tim!  :Good Job: 

Lesser
Male
68grams 

 :Smile:

----------


## Tosha_Mc

> I guess I should have clarified it a bit in the original post.  What I really meant is that there were no Recessive traits involved in the breeding.  Any other morph or combo could have been used.
> 
> p.s.  That means you would like your first guess to stick, I assume.



I'm feeling really good about the sulfer guess -- but I'll stick with bumblebee.  :Good Job:

----------


## catawhat75

Pinstripe male
92 grams

----------


## MetalStryker

Female

Pewter

69g

----------


## Xiquivo

Hmm, I'm gonna guess a Cinny Female at 67 grams.

Only cause I'm dying for a Cinny female!

----------


## Nate

> how many guesses?


_"Everyone is allowed one guess."_

Perhaps reading isn't your highest skillset?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  sheesh.

----------


## jkobylka

female spider, 67g

Cool idea Tim!

----------


## Envied Reptiles

Male
Bumblebee
83 Grams

----------


## SatanicIntention

Cinnamon female, 77g.

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Hahah now this is exciting...  :Surprised: 

Great idea ! !  :Bowdown: 

Umm I am going to go with---

Spotnose - Female - 72g

Good luck everyone  :Dancin' Banana:   :Good Job:

----------


## Kalitta

Pastel female 70g

----------


## scoobyark

female spider
70g

----------


## blackcrystal22

Female
Super Pastel
58g

----------


## FIREball

What happens if more than 1 person guess the same weight and they win? I know the chances are low but I do keep seeing a lot of the same guesses.

----------


## janeothejungle

Female Enchi, 68g

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## Sath09

Ah... I gotta take a whack at this. 

Lesser 
Male
78 grams

----------


## Montessa Python

Spot Nose Male
52 grams

----------


## spaztheweird1

no clue so ill take a guess i say...


super pastel 
male 
85 G

----------


## muddoc

> What happens if more than 1 person guess the same weight and they win? I know the chances are low but I do keep seeing a lot of the same guesses.


Excellent point Jeremy.  "First come, first served!"  So, check all of the guesses so that you are the first with your's.  Kind of like Price is right, but excluding the "closest without going over."  If there is a duplicate guess, then the first one to guess it wins.

p.s. I was hoping that the weight part of the guess would give almost unlimited options for as many people as wanted to play.

----------


## FloridaHogs

Female mojave 77g

----------


## PigsnPythons

YAY!  This is so exciting

Pinstripe  Female  65 g

----------


## MeMe

rock the f on Monies! 

ok so here is how I figured it...

it is clutch #35 and I turned 35 today

it is a clutch of 7...my lucky number

and they were laid on 7/7...my birthday

I am going to guess it will be a... 

female lesser 94 grams.

 :Cool:

----------


## muddoc

I just realized that I forgot to include all of the pics.  I orginally intended to post this thread on Thursday evening when I got home from work, but low and behold, while I was on the phone with Robin (rabernet), lightning struck my house and blew out a ton of electronics (including my cable modem, internet card in my computer and wireless router).  So, when I get home this evening, I will post up the pics of mom on eggs and the eggs.

My apologies,

----------


## muddoc

> rock the f on Monies! 
> 
> ok so here is how I figured it...
> 
> it is clutch #35 and I turned 35 today
> 
> it is a clutch of 7...my lucky number
> 
> and they were laid on 7/7...my birthday
> ...


Happy B-Day Memes.  But they were laid on July 3rd.  It is still Clutch #35 and did have seven good eggs.  So it still matches age and lucky number.

----------


## ZinniaZ

woma, male 78g.   :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

Twins

male lesser
52g

female spider
45g

what.. it could happen!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## karbogast

Female enchi - 71 grams

----------


## tigerlily

How wonderful Tim.  Thank you so much for this cool opportunity.  

I'll go ahead and guess male cinny 68g.

----------


## zues

female lesser 78 grams

----------


## MarkS

sable
male
65 grams

----------


## FIREball

Female Enchi 69g

----------


## Creative Morphs

I didn't have time to go through all of the gueses but I will say:

Spider
Male
93 Grams

----------


## ViciousBliss

wow uhm, my brain hurts. 


male 

spider

73 grams

kudos to you guys for the spectacular interactive event you have going on here by the way. rock on  :Smile:

----------


## TMurphy

Spinner
Male
69 grams

----------


## Emilio

Sable
Male
64 grams

----------


## gothkenny

Normal
Female
85 grams

----------


## cinderbird

Male

Pewter 

66.4g

----------


## Jerhart

Mojave
Male
83g

Let's go baby!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## aaramire

Mojave 
female
76 grams
woot woot

----------


## pythontricker

Male
Mojave
60 Grams
 :Smile:

----------


## firehop

Tim you are the man.......

Pinstripe
male 
64g

----------


## ChicaPiton519

Spider
Female
72g


now what happens if two people guess the same stuff and win  :Wink:

----------


## John Marker

This is a very cool idea. 

Female, Lesser, 65 grams

----------


## PythonChick

This is an amazing idea!! Thanks so much for holding the contest here, you guys are awesome!!

My guess is a Female Sable 70 grams.

Thanks again for the opportunity.

----------


## KMS

Way to go Tim...My guess is Sulfer female 68grams..you need a webcam on that clutch 24/7....

Kevin Stoltz

----------


## blueguy

> First of all, I would like to thank the wonderful admin here at BP.net for allowing us to hold this contest on their site.  Just so everyone knows, the admin have been kept in the dark as to any details of the breeding, as I wanted them to be able to participate in the contest if they so desired.  We had some fun breeding this year, and thought that this would be a very interesting clutch.  So, we wanted to compound the interest a bit (No pun intended).
> 
> The contest will work like this.  The person that correctly guesses the phenotype(appearance) and gender of the first snake OUT OF THE EGG will win that snake.  In the event that more than one person has guessed the phenotype and gender, the person closest to the actual weight will prevail.  Everyone is allowed one guess.  Your guess needs to include phenotype, gender and weight.  Please do not PM me with your guess, just include it in a response to this thread.  Due to the possibility of there being legal ramifications (of which I can find no laws in the state of Louisiana) we are not going to take the chance of giving away a live animal.  Therefore, we will sell the animal to the winner for the whopping sum of $1 plus actual shipping charges.  
> 
> Disclaimer:  Minors(under the age of 18) are encouraged to participate, however, I will need parental consent before sending the animal to the minor(i.e. I need to speak to a parent on the phone).
> 
> Here are all of the details that may help you come up with a guess:
> 
> 1.This is Clutch #35
> ...


What if I guess all sevens sex and morph? What do I get then?!?!

first out is a pin male 65g.
#2 normal female 68g.
#3 mojave "looking male" ? small about 50g
#4 pin female 63g.
#5 normal male 75g."arent they always the biggest? lol"
#6 Weird looking female "cinnieish but not"?? She is small Maybe 35-40g.
#7 The kicker! Twin sulfers?? 40g.

Just a guess..Dont hold me to it

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Male Pin 69 grams

----------


## sg1trogdor

mojave male 88 grams.

----------


## Beardedragon

normal, female, 85 grams

----------


## misterman

female 64.5gram cinny

----------


## juddb

mojave male 86 g :Good Job:

----------


## jonf

male/pin/75g....................... :Smile:

----------


## python.princess

female spotnose 73g  :Very Happy:

----------


## stangs13

Sweeet !!! I need a female spider that is 68gs, at birth.I will pm you my adress and shipping info!! :Razz:

----------


## mischevious21

Hmm.. Male Lesser, 72g... Please? lol

----------


## muddoc

Thanks for all of the participation.  This has turned out to be such a great time.

Blueguy, I'm holding you to it.  But I hope you are wrong with all of the Normal guesses.

Stoltz, I suck with computer stuff, so the webcam is off.  

p.s. I'm about to go to bed, and since the site has been down for a while, I haven't been able to get on.  I promise to pst pics tomorrow.

----------


## Argentra

Oooo, intriguing. Nice contest.  :Smile: 

I know I'm not gonna win, cause I never win things... but I'll guess:

Spider
Female
82g

Since I need a female spider to go with my Pastel male  :Very Happy:

----------


## TMoore

mojave female 68g

----------


## NickMyers03

Female Pinstripe @ 64 grams

 :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Female mojave   79 grams :Very Happy:

----------


## TMoore

> mojave female 68g


I probably should have read what other people said first because frankykeno said the same thing.  I ran out of time to edit my post so can I change the weight to 85 grams?

----------


## Holbeird

Male Lesser 78 grams

----------


## NickMyers03

edit***
double posted for some reason

----------


## PhillyBoyInTN

Sulpher Male
70 grams

----------


## hondo1967

lesser male 84 grams :sploosh:

----------


## dalvers63

What fun! Thanks for letting us play, Tim.   :Smile: 

I guess:

Mojave
Male
78 grams

----------


## mr86mister

Pastel
Female
73.4 grams

----------


## Reediculous

pastel,male,66g
 :Very Happy: 

good luck everybody!    nice game you got going on Tim!

----------


## Peter Williams

Why couldn't this be a canadian breeder doing this...Where's Corey or Marc when you need 'em?

Lesser
Male
69g

----------


## grunt_11b

Mystic Female 64g... Great idea and very nice of you to do this!!!

Alan

----------


## Otter_23

female spotnose 61 grams

----------


## Corrupter

Female spider 75g

Also, I noticed that a couple people guessed super pastel...  Since that isnt even a possibility maybe they should be able to change their guesses if they wish?  Not my contest so not my choice tho  :Razz:   GL everyone and thanks Bailey & Bailey for the contest!!!

----------


## Cougr

Female Pinstripe
70 g

----------


## Drew87

pinstripe
female
54 grams
 :Please:

----------


## ama1997

Female, Pin, 77g

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

1.0 Pastel 
96 grams.

----------


## Seneschal

0.1 Spotnose, 69g

----------


## BT41042

Pinstripe male - 67 grams...

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Well *duh*... it was a sable female and she weighed 67g.

I may be in Canada, but you can ship her to Deb for me. I will pick her up next year in Daytona.  :Smile: 

Bruce

----------


## dempserg

Mystic male 62 grams

----------


## Wh00h0069

My guess is a pinstripe female, which weighs 82.5 grams. :fingers crossed:

----------


## tideguyinva

Clown 
Male 
45 grams

----------


## filly77

male mojave 77 grams

----------


## monk90222

Calico female, 89grams

----------


## adizziedoll

:Very Happy:  OoOoOo Fun Fun!

Sulfer
Female
67g

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

Male pinstripe 61 g

----------


## Laooda

K... Female Mojave, 66 g

 :Please:

----------


## addsdad

Cinnamon female 71 grams.

Cool contest.  Thanks.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Cinamon girl 65 grams

----------


## Beardedragon

What happens if the clutch dies?

----------


## FIREball

> What happens if the clutch dies?


Than Tim divides all the rest of the snakes up that he produces this year according to what we guessed. If this happens he will not sell any snakes this year or hold any back. You pick a mojave he will give you one, you picked a pinstripe he will give you one. I read this in the fine print.





This is a joke

----------


## Reediculous

> What happens if the clutch dies?



Faith

----------


## mooingtricycle

Pastel Male 88 Grams

----------


## LGL

Pinstripe Female
74g


Btw, what's up with people guessing stuff like Super Pastel, Bee, Pewter, and Clown? The female is a normal, so there aren't going to be any combos (each egg can only be fertilized by one male, and the female is a normal), and Tim said that there are no reccesive traits involved...

----------


## Wordsmith

Mojave
Female
66

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

First of all, Tim this has got to be one of the most generous and thoughtful acts I have seen on this forum.  :Good Job:  That's awesome of you to let forum members have a stab at getting a morph.  :Aww:  I'm going to say I win what I want:

68.5g
female
spider

----------


## FIREball

> Btw, what's up with people guessing stuff like Super Pastel, Bee, Pewter, and Clown? The female is a normal, so there aren't going to be any combos (each egg can only be fertilized by one male, and the female is a normal), and Tim said that there are no reccesive traits involved...


A bee and pewter can be produced by a normal. A super pastel cannot, all babies would be pastels

----------


## MeMe

> Calico female, 89grams



ohhhhh...i love calicos! 

 :Good Job:

----------


## max123

Sulpher
male
78 grams

----------


## NorCalPythons

female
lesser
78 grams

----------


## LadyOhh

Female Sable 77 grams.

----------


## Hellix2494

Platnum 
Female 
85 Grams

----------


## PythonWallace

Great contest, Tim. I wanted to go with female spider, but at this point I'd have to hit the weight on the head to win one of those. My guess is a female woma, 73g.

----------


## m0esgirl

i know next to nothing about genetics and percentages, so im gonna pull something out of my bootay....my guess is....


female
cinny
67g

----------


## Fearless

Female yellow belly at 68 grams!

----------


## Papa Burgundy

Male Bee, 65 grams

----------


## AdamJB

Cinnamon
Female 86 g

----------


## sjsexotics

normal
female
71.3g

----------


## marmie

Female Enchi 64.7 grams

----------


## LGL

> A bee and pewter can be produced by a normal. A super pastel cannot, all babies would be pastels


Oh, right! I was thinking only single co-dom/dom mutations being bred to the normal, not combos... Thanks for clearing that up!

----------


## hmj75

I am going have to say :

lemon blast
female
81 grams

----------


## tweets_4611

Hm...I'm going to go with what I want next...just because it's just as likely as any other co-dom, and hey, why not?  :Razz: 

mojave
male
78 g

----------


## muddoc

Here are the pics as promised earlier.  Sorry for being so late, but our house got hit by lightning last Thursday, and we just got the internet back at the house.  However, we just discovered that the wireless router got blown out too.  So, needless to say, we have been having big electrical problems, and it has taken me some time to get the pictures uploaded.  Here they are: First a pic of mom on eggs, then the eggs in the tub, and lastly the eggs in the incubation box.







Once again, I would like to thank everyone for their participation, and all of the smiles it has brought to my face.  This has been great so far, and we still have about 50 days to go.

----------


## jglass38

Lots of replies to this one!  Incidentally, he said the girl is a normal.  So some of these guesses are not even in the realm of possibility.   :Smile:

----------


## casperca

Pinstripe
Male
84g

----------


## muddoc

> Lots of replies to this one!  Incidentally, he said the girl is a normal.  So some of these guesses are not even in the realm of possibility.


I don't know if you are the first to notice that, but you sure are the first to say something.  I am trying to stay as silent as possible, so as not to give away any hints.

----------


## Jerhart

> I don't know if you are the first to notice that, but you sure are the first to say something.  I am trying to stay as silent as possible, so as not to give away any hints.


I've seen them....but you said they only one guess right?   :Wink: 

I'm solid  :Good Job: 


Again...thanks for puttin this on...one day I wish to do the same and give back! 

For the good people in the world!  :Salute:

----------


## snake_family

Enchi 
Male
84 g

----------


## jglass38

> I don't know if you are the first to notice that, but you sure are the first to say something.  I am trying to stay as silent as possible, so as not to give away any hints.


I doubt I'm the first to notice.   :Very Happy:   I just didn't want people wasting their only vote on a non possibility. Once again, great contest MBM!  Rock on!

----------


## Jerhart

question: what day is the clutch on?  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Contests are always great! Even if you lose! It gives you something other than the day to day stuff to look forward to!! Fifty days is a lot of anticipation!! :Smile: Life can get boring!

Thanks! :Very Happy:

----------


## Petboy15

I see it! Pinstripe Male 82 grams  :Good Job:

----------


## justin81

mojave 
male
73grams

----------


## papaK

lesser female 78 grams.... if someone already has that weight i'll change it

----------


## Creative Morphs

Tim, thanks for posting a picture of the female. Please post one of the male as well...  ; )

----------


## Mindibun

Male cinny @ 82g

----------


## N4S

Mojave 
Male 81gms

----------


## muddoc

> Tim, thanks for posting a picture of the female. Please post one of the male as well...  ; )


Coming up in about 50 days.

----------


## TooManyToys

Spider female 86 grams

----------


## bc30629

pin male 77

----------


## JoshJP7

pewter male 82g

----------


## gdav814

Whats up with this contest Tim?! It's an awesome (definatly orginal) idea. Can't wait to see what all you hatch this year man! 

- Cinnamon female (hopefully with a nice black back) @ 64g's

Just because it's what I want  :Smile:  



- Gabe

----------


## butters!

cinnamon female 62grams

----------


## roosterman2173

lesser male 81 grams Thanks for the chance.

----------


## johnabrams82

pewter female 73g

----------


## hoax

Pastel female 68 grams

Fingers crossed  :Please:

----------


## Schlyne

Pastel Pin female 72g.

----------


## Hogwart

Male
Spider 
70.1g

----------


## akaangela

female
pastel
65g

Thanks for the contest.  This is fun  :Very Happy:

----------


## travisjara

spider 
female
62g

----------


## fr4nn

Male
Spider
67g

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE

----------


## tiger_rump

i'm betting a spider female 60 grams

----------


## reptile3

cinnamon
male
70g

----------


## McAdry

female enchi 78 grams. great idea

----------


## daveypythons

Female
Woma 
71 grams

----------


## Sloburn

Well since I am looking for one. I am going to guess 

Male Mojave 82 grams

----------


## spix14

I'm gonna do what a lot have been doing and just post what I want.

Female, Mojave, 71 grams.

What an awesome idea. Thanks for the fun!

----------


## Louis Kirkland

I'll play!   :Rolleyes2:   Thanks Tim!   :Good Job: 

Sable 
Female
76g

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

Pastel
Female
82.2g
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Alice

Great idea Tim!

My guess:  female lemon blast 76 grams

----------


## dr del

Oh goody a game,  :Clap: 

Twins!

Both spiders,

Two males - 42g and 37g



dr del

----------


## ptate

Female Pinstripe 74.6g

----------


## stormbourne

Female Cinnamon 75 grams  :Smile: 

Fun times!

----------


## muddoc

> Oh goody a game, 
> 
> Twins!
> 
> Both spiders,
> 
> Two males - 42g and 37g
> 
> 
> ...


Hey moderator,
  What in the world took you so long to find this thread?  Good luck with your guess.

Just an update, the eggs are on day 17.  Only 43 days to go.

----------


## dr del

> Hey moderator,
>   What in the world took you so long to find this thread?


I'm speshul.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reediculous

> Oh goody a game, 
> 
> Twins!
> 
> Both spiders,
> 
> Two males - 42g and 37g
> 
> 
> ...


thats a pretty good guess!    :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ozzypython

pastel female 80g  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## broadude

Enchi Pastel
Male
65 grams

----------


## DanielA989

FIRE  Male 72g 

Thanks Tim !  :Good Job:

----------


## RandyRemington

Male Pinstripe, 68 grams.

----------


## dsirkle

Female Pinstripe 84 grams.

----------


## envy_ld50

Female Enchi 85 Grams

----------


## silverstateexotics

Female 
Lesser
82 g

----------


## Purrrfect9

lesser female, 89 grams!

----------


## Shadera

Male cinny, 76.3 grams

----------


## ForkedTung

female mojave,82gs.

----------


## gncz73

well i'll take a guess
male 
spotnose 
74 grams

----------


## dacalio

I would be a fool not to play.  I think I only saw one other reply for this morph guess.  I'm going for a female yellow belly at 73 grams.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kk1020man

Well its late but 

Mojave 
male
89g

----------


## kk1020man

crap didn't mean to post

----------


## barbel

Lesser
Male
81g :Taz:

----------


## spygirl

Well, why not...

Male
Mojave
82 g

----------


## kcbridget

Lesser
Male
70 grams

----------


## kratos

Caramel Albino, 79 grams.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## jcp

Caramel albino 77

----------


## SecurityStacey

Spider
Male
87g

Wouldn't that be a pretty little head to see sticking out?

----------


## soy.lor.n

Alright, I've been holding off on my guessing for some reason (it made sense to me at the time... :Sad: )

Male 
Mojave
80g

----------


## Gecko Den

Female pinstripe, 77 grams  :Please:

----------


## Gecko Den

> Caramel albino 77


That would be a neat trick! The first post said it was a normal female bred to 10 dom/co-dom males. I suppose there could be some deeeeep hidden genes in there somewhere.  :Wink:

----------


## yellermelon

Ok I honestly didnt read everyones guesses, just first and last page lol! I dunno If somone has already said this or not...Im just saying somthing off the top of my head really lol...
My guess.
Spider female 79 grams.

----------


## Jerhart

> That would be a neat trick! The first post said it was a normal female bred to 10 dom/co-dom males. I suppose there could be some deeeeep hidden genes in there somewhere.


 :Shh:

----------


## aahmn

Enchi male, 67g

----------


## Inknsteel

Male Mojave, 60 grams...

At least that's what I'm hoping... I *REALLY* want a mojo...  :Wink:

----------


## abhorrent

Male Bumblebee, 72grams

----------


## broadude

Have they hatched yet?? Do we have a winner? :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Aaron Ward

sterling 73.7 grams?

----------


## Gecko Den

> Have they hatched yet?? Do we have a winner?


They were laid July 7, still have about 2 weeks to go...

----------


## photoman100169

female pastel 74g

----------


## NextWorldExotics

Enchi male 75 grams

----------


## Mike Schultz

Male pastel 68 grams!

Mainly cuz I have a female BP and I like pastels... would be nice to get one  :Razz:

----------


## TheShortBus

Normal
Male
71 grams

----------


## masta_ballZ

spot nose female 70g

----------


## JAMills

Female Pinstripe 67grams

----------


## Lockes

lesser female 98g

----------


## basuca

Spider male 85g

----------


## J.Vandegrift

mojave female 76g

----------


## mykaija

Axanathic
male
81g

----------


## kabuna

spider male 88 grams

----------


## trevor

Cinnamon male @ 53g

----------


## Beardedragon

> Axanathic
> male
> 81g







> 4.10 different *co-dom/dom* males were introduced to her enclosure


 :Wink:

----------


## Piper's Balls

Female 

Cinnamon Pastel

81 Grams


She will go nicely with my male I got from you Tim.

----------


## mistino

I just wanted to give a quick update.  The eggs are on day 54 now so it won't be much longer.

----------


## muddoc

As requested by someone in a PM, I wanted to give an update and answer a few questions.

As Monica stated above, the eggs are on day 54.  So, we will be cutting them on Tursday when I get home from work.  I will probably get some snipped egg pics up on Thursday evening or Friday evening.  I suspect they will be out by Sunday.

As asked for by some people in PMs, the cut off time to make a guess is once the cut egg picture is posted by us, no entries will be accepted.  I was also asked if anyone was looking for duplicate entries.  The rules stated that the guesses are first come, first serve, so any duplicate guesses wil be thrown out.  It is up to the poster to look over the previous guesses, and read all of the rules.  My apologies for some specifics left out of the original rules, but this was our first rodeo, and next years rules will be a bit more in depth.

It is coming soon.  Just be patient for a little longer.

----------


## Tosha_Mc

> So, we will be cutting them on Tursday when I get home from work.


I'm not familiar with Tursday - would that be Tuesday or Thursday  :Rolleyes2:  

Question: What happens if a bunch of them all crawl out in the middle of the night?

----------


## LadyOhh

> I'm not familiar with Tursday - would that be Tuesday or Thursday


It's between Wednersday and Fruday.




> Question: What happens if a bunch of them all crawl out in the middle of the night?


Then we ALL WIN!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## RoyalGuardian

Awesome idea!!!! 

Female, Mojave, 78 grams

----------


## RoyalGuardian

Someone already had my last guess
lets go.. Female, Mojave 73 grams

----------


## filly77

so....... did i win yet? lol

----------


## Kizerk

male, pastel, 75 grams

----------


## Monty

cinni
male
82 grams

----------


## python.princess

One more question- will you be starting a new thread to announce the winner or do we need to keep checking in on this thread? Or will I be told by PM that I'm a winner before it becomes public knowledge?

----------


## muddoc

> One more question- will you be starting a new thread to announce the winner or do we need to keep checking in on this thread? *Or will I be told by PM that I'm a winner before it becomes public knowledge?*


That is pretty funny Melanie.  I think I will anounce the winner in this thread.  That way, if someone hasn't checked in for a while (i.e. 3 months down the road), the winner will still be posted where anyone can find it.  Sorry you have to keep checking this one, but I think it is for the best.

Tosha and Heather,
  Please stop making fun of me, it was a long, rough weekend in Daytona.  I wrote it how I pronounced it all weekend.  LOL.

----------


## muddoc

I am still at work, but Monica just called me and let me know that we have a "pipper" in the clutch.  So, as the rules stated, we will cut all of the eggs this evening.  I will post some pics tonight of the "pipper", and of the eggs cut.  Stay tuned, IT'S GETTING EXCITED!

----------


## Freakie_frog

Can I cheat and call Monica to see if I won.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadera

Excellent news!  Good luck, everyone!

----------


## snakelady

whew just in time!
Yellow belly male 70 gms

----------


## muddoc

> Can I cheat and call Monica to see if I won.


No.  I already asked her what it is, and she isn't sure.  Also, the rules state, that the first one OUT is the one that counts.  This will probably be the first one, but you never know.

----------


## jknudson

> No.  I already asked her what it is, and she isn't sure.  Also, the rules state, that the first one OUT is the one that counts.  This will probably be the first one, but you never know.


Exciting stuff!  So we get to see what's in all of them, and pray our choice comes out first! That's cruel and unusual punishment, I like it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jglass38

I had to look back to see what my choice was.  This is getting exciting now!  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

So excited to see what you get. I've seen so many gorgeous snakes in your collection! :Smile:

----------


## Tosha_Mc

Damn -- if she isn't sure it's probably not my bumblebee and I'm betting money it's the sulfur that was my second choice that I passed on.  :Weirdface: 

Luckily on my spinner clutch -- the first one to pip was the last one out so I guess there's still hope - LOL

----------


## SecurityStacey

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

Sooooo excited!

----------


## muddoc

I finally got home this evening, and had to survey the clutch.  Here is a pic of the clutch when I pulled it out of the incubator.


Here is a close-up of the first "pipper".  Upon initial inspection I thought it was a Mojave.  You tell me!


Lastly, I'll put up the pic of the entire clutch after cutting the eggs.  First I would like to congratulate myself, since I accomplished my goal with this clutch.  I wanted to hatch my first clutch of eggs this year that was sired by 3 males.  That goal was accomplished, and we MIGHT have even hit on 4 sires.  There was a bit of sadness in the clutch.  If you look closely at the egg in the top right corner, it is a dead Cinnamon in the egg.  It appears to have died somewhere around day 2-45 by my estimates.  The rest of the clutch count is as follows:
1 Mojave
1 Cinnamon
1 Sable
2 Appear to be Normal
1 That might be a Sulpher or a Normal.  (We have to wait for this one to crawl out).

We will be watching the clutch like a hawk, to see who emerges first.  I have a feeling that it will be at least Friday before we can announce a winner.  More pics will follow.


Thanks again for playing and for the excitement you guys have brought to us.  I think we might do this every year.  It's been too much fun not to.

----------


## jonf

I'm out......!  

good luck to everyone else. Congrats to Tim for the
multi-sire clutch and for the great contest idea.........

----------


## SecurityStacey

Aw... no spiders?  I'm out.... 

Best of luck everyone and nice looking clutch!

----------


## tigerlily

I'm rooting for that cinny to be a male and get his butt out quickly.  Go boy go.  lol

It was great to see you and Monica this weekend and thanks again for this awesome contest!   :Good Job:

----------


## LadyOhh

Go Sable!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Drew87

IM out no pins,,,   :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:

----------


## Spaniard

Mojo! Mojo!

----------


## Tosha_Mc

I'm out -- but hoping for anything but that questionable one being a sulfur female.  :Rolleyes2: 

Good Luck you guys!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## justin81

Come on 73gram male Mojo!!!!!

----------


## gncz73

no spotnose

----------


## envy_ld50

Enchi bottom left corner?

----------


## Jerhart

c'mon 83g male mojo!

I was born near the mojave desert in 1983  :Wink:  it's gotta be fate!

----------


## stangs13

Awww...no female spiders!  :Sad:

----------


## Montessa Python

So how can you tell if its a normal or a spot nose?

----------


## PythonChick

Come on little sable!!

----------


## Monty

come on out Cinni male 82 grams

----------


## Fearless

> So how can you tell if its a normal or a spot nose?


Its neither is my little yellowbelly!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Nobody out yet!?    :Please:

----------


## CurtisCr79

If it's not to late, I will guess 

Male 
Mojave
86grams

----------


## muddoc

> Nobody out yet!?


There is one that is almost out, but not yet.  Should be out in a couple hours I would think.

And, it is too late to guess Curtis.  Sorry.

----------


## LadyOhh

:Trichokillomania:  :Trichokillomania: 

COME ON SABLE GIRL!!!

MOMMA NEEDS A NEW PAIR OF SABLES...

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## FIREball

> COME ON SABLE GIRL!!!
> 
> MOMMA NEEDS A NEW PAIR OF SABLES...



Not a pair...but it is a wagon
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2002-...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## LadyOhh

> Not a pair...but it is a wagon
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2002-...QQcmdZViewItem


Meh... too expensive  :Wink:  I'm going for Gratiz!

----------


## spygirl

> Well, why not...
> 
> Male
> Mojave
> 82 g


Dang, meant to put 82.3 g. Stupid edit button going away...

----------


## casperca

I had forgotten my guess.. :Surprised:  
then I went back and tried to find my post...  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
Looks like I'm out of the running anyway.  :Tears: 

Awesome contest though. Really cool of you to do something like this!

----------


## Jerhart

> There is one that is almost out, but not yet.  Should be out in a couple hours I would think.
> 
> And, it is too late to guess Curtis.  Sorry.


Is it any further?  Far enough you can tell us what phase it is?  :Razz:

----------


## ForkedTung

> Is it any further?  Far enough you can tell us what phase it is?


patience... grasshopper for I have seen the future and it is a female mojave about 82 grams

----------


## Alice

Darn!  My guess of a female lemon blast is wrong.  Congrats on the multiple sire clutch Tim.

----------


## Shadera

Any updates?  I've been squirming all day long wanting to know who crawls out first.

----------


## justin81

crawl little mojo crawl!!

----------


## muddoc

We've been checking about every thirty minutes or so.  For the longest time, I thought it was going to be the Cinny.  Then this morning the cinny was back in the egg, and the Sable was out.  Then back in.  They are like yo-yos.  They come half way out, then back in.  Right now there is a Normal half way out, and the maybe Sulpher half way out.  I thought I knew which was going to be first, but every time I look they change positions.  I expect it to be any time now.  I hope it is soon, because I don't want to stay up all night to ensure that the contest rules are upheld.  But whatever I got to do, that's what I'll do.  

Stay tuned, it could happen any minute.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Wouldn't want you to lose your nights sleep Tim (yeah I picked spider   :Razz:  ) .

Do you have a webcam or similar you could rig up? Then you could just fast forward the tape in the morning.  :Good Job:  


dr del

----------


## LadyOhh

Sable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

mojave female 79g!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## kratos

not even a sign of an axanthic?  :Please:   :Rage:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

And the winner is??????????????????????? :Taz:

----------


## MarkS

> sable
> male
> 65 grams


This here was my guess back on July 07.  I think I was the first person to guess sable...  SO.....  What do we have????  

I NEEEEEEDS me a sable...........  GO SABLE.........

----------


## SecurityStacey

> And the winner is???????????????????????


!!!

I'm not even in the running and I'm on the edge of my seat!

----------


## muddoc

It crawled out sometime between 1:45am and 7:15am.  I have included a pic of the clutch as of this morning.  The Normal has since crawled out, and is a male.  The Sable still has some of it's tail in the egg.  There is some bad news in the clutch (this really tore me up last night when I checked), but the Mojave(which was the first to pip) has died in the egg.  When I cut the eggs after it pipped, it still had the entire yolk in the egg with it.  I have yet to pull the snake out and look closer to find out what happened.  However, I have included a pic of the Mojave still in the egg, and you can see all of the yolk still in there.

However, with all of that said, the winner is a Cinnamon Male weighing in at 46.9 grams.  The winner is Trevor.  I am still not sure why this snake is on the smaller side, as he absorbed most of his yolk (very liitle left), and came out of a fairly average sized egg.  In the sake of fairness (although it wasn't in the rules, but will be next year), we will give the winner 10 days to contact us and give us all of their info.  If on the eleventh day, we still have had no contact, the runner-up(next closest guess to weight) will be announced as the winner.  

Here are the pics.


The Cinny


The deceased Mojave


Thanks for playing.  I hope everyone had a great time, and keep an eye out for the contest this upcoming breeding season.  It should be much more fun, as he have plenty more males to throw in the mix this season.

----------

_anendeloflorien_ (10-12-2008)

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thanks for the chance at a snake Tim! Sorry to hear you lost another one from the clutch,

A big CONGRATS to Trevor on his win!! :Good Job:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## kk1020man

Congrats the Trevor.  Did you see that, that was his only post and has not been on since then.  Now that is luck.  Again Congrats to him.  Hope this is one of his first snakes, what a great impression that would be.

----------


## LGL

Wow! Congrats Trevor! Great Guess!

I'm really sorry to hear that the Mojave didn't make it, Tim.

----------


## Spaniard

Very sorry about the Mojo  :Sad: 

This contest was great though and I look foward to next year  :Good Job:  

Congrats to the winner!

----------


## trevor

thank you all so much!!! this is only my 2nd snake. my mom got me one this summer, and she is the reason i got involved in the contest... (im 16) wow...im speachless...thanks again

----------


## jonf

congrats Trevor............thats an awesome snake

tim and the rest,
in my opinion, the contest couldn't have had a better ending!  First off, its awesome that Tim does something like this for the BP.net community and second its even better that someone who is just getting into BP's can have a really cool and positive experience right in the beginning. Sure, I would have loved to win a snake but its great to see someone who is starting out win a great morph.

----------


## Drew87

Tim , just wanted to say THANK you this was a really cool idea just wanted to say thank you and you rock. 

Congrats trevor sorry if i spelled it wrong haha

----------


## Tosha_Mc

Tim -- awesome idea  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  even if I didn't win  :Razz:  -- also I am very sorry about the two losses from the clutch  :Sad:  

Trevor -- many congrats on your new snake -- I have to agree it's great to see the winner someone just getting into snakes -- I am sure you'll get a lot of joy from your new guy!!

Congrats all around!

----------


## muddoc

Congrats to Trevor.  I have spoken to his mom, and made some preliminary arrangements.  Trevor's new little guy still has to shed and eat some meals before he can leave, so Trevor will still have to wait a bit longer.

Thanks to all that participated and made this such a success.  I look forward to doing it again next year.  We still have 2 snakes left to emerge, but once the whole clutch is out, we'll get a pic and post up the final tally of snakes.  I will also let those interested know what happened to the Mojave, as I will remove it from the egg once the remaining snakes are out.

----------


## butters!

thanks for the contest.it was really exciting.i shoulda been realalistic and guessed a male,booooooooo!anywho it was awsome

----------


## Tosha_Mc

So Tim -- what where all the rest of the possible fathers?

----------


## snakelady

Great Fun. thanks!

----------


## muddoc

> So Tim -- what where all the rest of the possible fathers?


Tosha,
 Here are the stats so far.  First up is the snakes that hatched, and in order of hatching.
1. Cinny male - 46.9
2. Normal male - 60.5
3. Sable male - 63.7
4. Normal male - 57.8
5. Normal (not Sulpher) still half in the egg.

All of the males that were introduced to the female in order of introduction.  The males with astericks visually copulated with the female:
*Mojave
BumbleBee
*Enchi 
*Spider
*Spotnose
Pinstripe
Pastel Yellow Belly
*Sable
*Sulpher
*Cinnamon

Next year there should be a few more combo males in the mix.

----------


## Shadera

Wow, momma was quite the brazen hussy!   :ROFL: 

Congrats to the winner, and thank you for such a fun contest.

----------


## ForkedTung

Thanks for the contest, It was fun! sorry about the DIE's. Kyle

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Wow, momma was quite the brazen hussy!


She certainly got around... wished she could have gotten a little more around with that spider.....   :Very Happy:

----------


## Reediculous

Congrats Trevor!

Tim nice contest!  Webcam might be cool for next year, or you'll never get any sleep!

that female was a trooper.  does she go again this year, or does she get a year off?

----------


## FIREball

I already got next years guess.....Female Spider 100% Ghost, 68g

----------


## Alice

> I already got next years guess.....Female Spider 100% Ghost, 68g


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Emilio

> thank you all so much!!! this is only my 2nd snake. my mom got me one this summer, and she is the reason i got involved in the contest... (im 16) wow...im speachless...thanks again


 Congrats Trevor cinny's are awesome. :Good Job:

----------


## FIREball

Actually come to think about it, no one guessed it correctly.

The correct answer would have been Male Cinnamon 50% het Ghost. :Wag of the finger: 

So Tim, lets see the next clutch we get to guess on  :Wink:

----------


## muddoc

Jeremy,
  You are correct, however, I didn't even know that is what it was when it hatched.  Asd for the next clutch, the pairing hasn't even begun yet.  It should be fun though.  I think in a couple months, I am going to pick out the female for the contest, and may post up a pic of her.

----------


## justin81

Congrats Trevor and thanks again for the contest Tim!!

Can't wait for the next one!

----------


## Riokeshen

this is a odd contest

----------


## rishnack

0.1 pin 78 grams

----------


## Gecko Den

> 0.1 pin 78 grams


Welcome to last month?!?  :Confused:

----------


## BallPythonMan

Normal
Female
80 grams
 :Snake:

----------


## ERP

is this over??? who won?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

It's been over for a little while in fact - here is the post where the winner was announced;

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...&postcount=299 
And here is his reaction on finding out he won;  :Smile: 

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...&postcount=304 

It was a whole 3 pages back.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## Got Balls?

Spider 69g

----------


## Freakie_frog

This contest is over the winner has been announced! Thanks

----------

